# Drowsiness



## 22952 (Apr 27, 2006)

I thought it was because my classes just started and I was used to waking up so much earlier, but now I'm beginning to think it's the Zoloft pills I've been taking. How do you people deal with this effect? Does it eventually subside?


----------

